# Problème bluetooth ipod-enceinte



## zazouu14 (16 Février 2014)

bonjour, 

j'ai une enceinte bluetooth "Ices" ibt-1, je voudrais la connecter à mon IPOD Touch, j'active le bluetooth j'allume l'enceinte qui me dit "bluetooth" pour me signaler qu'elle est dédectable , seulement j'avais connecter une autre enceinte de la même marque la meme que la mienne mais celle d'une amie à mon ipod, donc le nom apparaissait alors j'ai cliquer mais l'ipod ma dit non reconnu alors j'ai fais "oublier ce périphérique" depuis impossible à l'ipod de trouver l'enceinte, j'ai alors réinitialiser les réglages réseau de l'ipod, réinitialiser totalement l'ipod comme nouvel ipod et ca ne marche toujours pas. j'ai eteint rallumé l'enceinte, reconnecter l'enceinte rien! 

merci de m'aider


----------



## drs (16 Février 2014)

Et avec un autre appareil que ton ipod, ca fonctionne?


----------



## zazouu14 (16 Février 2014)

oui, j'ai essayé avec mon smartphone android : sony x peria z il la détecte et ce marche, ainsi qu'avec l'iphone de ma mere


----------

